# How does your tortoise sleep??



## MzNENA

Let's see the adorable ways in which your torts have decided to take a sudden nap or fall asleep! 


This is how our Greek Hatchling "Squirtle" goes down at bedtime. 
In his tortoise version of a blanket 


And another  Fell asleep with his arms in mid air :heart:
No biggie lol


----------



## Vishnu2

Your tortoise is adorable! How big is he? He looks so small.


----------



## MzNENA

Thank you! He's a little over 2 inches long
About 3 months old


----------



## MzNENA

And another one lol 
Passed out during his morning soak.
Arms and legs spread as though he's floating.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Lately, the babies sleep under the moss... Lol


----------



## wellington

MzNENA said:


> Let's see the adorable ways in which your torts have decided to take a sudden nap or fall asleep!
> 
> 
> This is how our Greek Hatchling "Squirtle" goes down at bedtime.
> In his tortoise version of a blanket
> 
> 
> And another  Fell asleep with his arms in mid air :heart:
> No biggie lol





Adorable. The first pic looks like,she's all covered up.


The very last pic. OMG, adorable. My leopard never really has slept in out in the open places. Yours must not care where she sleeps. She's tired, she's sleeping.


----------



## AZtortMom

Here's how one of my kidlets sleeps..

yup there is a tort in there


----------



## MzNENA

So cute! Their small patterns showing through 
Have you ever had trouble finding them in the morning?


Aww your tortoise almost completely blends in with it's substrate, but so adorable!


----------



## milkandsam

Once I thought I lost Thor I a 10 gallon tank. He was completely burrowed in the substrate and none of him was showing! Freaked me out!! (This was also on day 2 or 3 of me having him!! Lol) 

However, now we like to snack and sleep!


----------



## MzNENA

Omg his adorable little face and eyes!! I can't even.
He is soo cute!


----------



## milkandsam

*Re: RE: How does your tortoise sleep??*



MzNENA said:


> Omg his adorable little face and eyes!! I can't even.
> He is soo cute!



Gee thanks. I certainly think so  
He definitely cracks me up!!


----------



## Oxalis

Here's Steve sleeping in his old tank, before we moved him to fancy new enclosure with peat moss. So no worries, no more alfalfa pellets!


----------



## MzNENA

Aww he looks so peaceful 
Very cute!


----------



## Oxalis

Just peeked in on him and he was passed out against a rock. How is that comfortable? XD


----------



## mikeh




----------



## tinkerbell1189

Tink likes to pull his pink digital thermonitor over and use it as a bed!


----------



## MzNENA

Great leverage on that rock there lol
OMG that is so adorable 


Your leopards face is pricless!!  Looks very comfortable lol


----------



## tinkerbell1189

also found him chilling like this


----------



## MzNENA

Almost the perfect size for her! Lol
Whatever works as a tiny tortoise bed for her  Aww


----------



## tinkerbell1189

Yes perfect size, he loves that thermonitor, plays with it, sometimes sleeps on it, and even cuddles it!


----------



## J_W

*Re: RE: How does your tortoise sleep??*



Oxalis said:


> Just peeked in on him and he was passed out against a rock. How is that comfortable? XD



That is the cutest picture I have ever seen. Reminds me of the awkward positions that little kids fall asleep in.


----------



## TommyZ

These two are always burrowing under their hides to sleep.


Aaaand, my "furry tortoise" slweping too...lol


----------



## MzNENA

TommyZ said:


> These two are always burrowing under their hides to sleep.



Awww! It looks as though they're saying

"Who dares disturb our slumber?"  Very cute




tinkerbell1189 said:


> also found him chilling like this



Using the brick as a head rest! Haha a tortoise pillow for him. Well if they find that comfortable, power to them because we humans wouldnt lol Adorable!


----------



## J_W

Here's the path leading into her hide. It was blocked by coir until she decided it was bedtime.







And here's her sleeping in the back.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Buried, again


----------



## MzNENA

Managed to find her way in without disturbing the ground too much, nice! 


Young leopards are so adorable!


----------



## bouaboua

This is one of the GPP sleep with the head up.





Yes, he/she is sleeping. I thought at first he/she was a awake but after 30 minutes in the same posture with the eyes closed. He/She is out cold for sure.............


----------



## diamondbp

Bouaboua that's a gorgeous sleeping beauty p.pardalis!!


----------



## bouaboua

diamondbp said:


> Bouaboua that's a gorgeous sleeping beauty p.pardalis!!



Thank you for your reply! They are just beautiful are they? But I'm just a temporarily care taker for this week. They will return to their owner next week. I'm honored to have them this week. I do enjoy their accompany. I took many photos....


----------



## MzNENA

Aww asleep with its head up!
Very good control that tortoise has there  So cute lol

Very nice to be able to care for them for a bit that is one beautiful tortoise


----------



## Elohi

Omgosh that sleeping with the head up is hilarious and adorable! Looks like he's meditating.


----------



## bouaboua

Elohi said:


> Omgosh that sleeping with the head up is hilarious and adorable! Looks like he's meditating.



Thank you for your reply and I wasn't very sure he/she was at sleep but surely, he/she is. Too bad that I can only have them for a week. But many, many good pictures.


----------



## gregcalverley0327

My couple month old sulcata taking a nap


----------



## MzNENA

Sulcatas are some of the cutest baby tortoises 
Love it


----------



## gregcalverley0327

Thanks and I have to agree they sure are awesome


----------



## bradtato

I'm raising a fatty 


I was going to edit this into my last post, but was apparently 5 minutes too late.

I was watching Family Feud with my parents when he snuggled up to my armpit and fell asleep. I took that to mean he was cold and wanted to go back to his home, where he dug himself a hole in his favorite corner and slept.


I'm obviously horrible at using these forums.


----------



## bouaboua

My wife found one of the baby GPP was sleeping on it's side agitated the side of the tank. 

I don't know why and how, but he is sounded sleep for sure and comfortably? ?

I quietly went to fetch my camera and..........................you tell me.


----------



## Bullet2013

Bullet likes to get in as far as he can in the little rock formation we made for him, even though he has his own hut, he prefers to get his face as close as he can in the rocks. He is so adorable.


----------



## bouaboua

Dig some old pictures out.

Those photos are took few months back. The Sulcata are sill fairly small.

May not be funny but comfort for sure.





.


----------



## compassrose26

She's just precious


----------



## [email protected]

Short nap..


----------



## J_W

Wow! Right there in your hand , sleepy little thing. It's beautiful.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanku..


----------



## MzNENA

Hidden away in her log. So cute! 


So precious!! OMG.
Is that a burmese star tortoise hatchling?


----------



## MzNENA

So long as his face is burried into the substrate, he's good  lol
Squirtle


Passed out in momma's hands.
Can't believe I'm up before he is in the morning


----------



## [email protected]

Indian star tortoise hatching..


----------



## StuMac

Peaches napping in her water dish....head and back leg tucked in, front left like superman!! Madness!!


----------



## MzNENA

Aww. That's usually how I like to sleep.
One leg straight down & the other raised up, tucked in :s
Haha adorable!


----------



## Slider08

The is my male three-toed box turtle. I always find him on the cutest sleeping positions.


----------



## capedthespian

My sulcata hatchling has been falling asleep almost anywhere lately. I don't have many pictures, but here's one.


Sleeping on mama's lap. 

My CDT also sleeps in strange positions. Don't worry about the pillow; he was only there for a few minutes, and I was watching him the entire time. 



He crawls under my bed as his DT-sized hide sometimes. I found him here sleeping on a toy gun. Silly guy!


----------



## J_W

On my shoulder after a big meal. Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

he was asleep until he heard the click of the phone


----------



## DobbyRed

In her favorite corner!


----------



## Barista5261

In a substrate blanket [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] I lifted up his inverted dish tub and he was taking a dirt nap [SLEEPING SYMBOL][TURTLE]


----------



## Cutva

:3 a pyramid of tortoises!


----------



## jennanne

Bath time!


----------



## funbean

Nice pics of some sleepy heads


----------



## 05loquet




----------



## sarah05chiariello

Our new baby nono.


Also nono


----------



## scrat28

Sasha always sleeps with his but up towards me!


----------



## kezilulu

I've recently got a couple of good ones of Sheldon sleeping! The first time I saw him sleeping splayed out I thought he was dead lol now I love catching him so relaxed!
xXx


----------



## OurTommy

A couple of Tommy fast asleep. The 2nd one makes me laugh!


----------



## StuMac

Slash out for the count....busy day today so well deserved snooze!


----------



## erdavis

Using his water dish as a pillow while basking under the basking light


----------



## macky9326

during the day Toby likes to protect his food to the point he falls asleep






He likes to lounge like this when it's warm



And tuck up when it's cold



Which means he looks hilarious when he gets up!


----------



## LoutheRussian

These pictures are absolutely adorable I have to add a couple of my little Louger. His favorite is to climb up onto my shoulder and nestle in. ATTACH=full]79459[/ATTACH]






Luke&Lou


----------



## dmmj

How do mine sleep?, With their eyes closed of course.


----------



## christinaland128

These pics are hilarious! I love the Torts with their legs relaxed! 

Our Torts are probably like "um hey Mom/Dad, you're being creepy taking pics off when I'm sleeping!" Lol


----------



## vanisle09

Here is A picture of Yoshi chillin on his favourite rock. 
I can't get over how cute these guys are!!


----------



## Whayla

Oxalis said:


> Just peeked in on him and he was passed out against a rock. How is that comfortable? XD


Bahaha this one made me giggle so hard. SO dang cute!!! But I agree, I do not understand how that is a comfortable position!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*When ours get tired, they just go to sleep, LOL!*


----------



## Oxalis

tinkerbell1189 said:


> View attachment 66355
> also found him chilling like this


My Steve likes to use his cactus block as a pillow too!!


----------



## mollydee

When we first brought him home


----------



## LoutheRussian

Lou was excavating the local flower beds


Luke&Lou


----------



## Gee

This is how my baby sleeps he loves sleeping in a blanket when he is not in his home and when he is in his home he digs and bury him self lol but he is the cutes


----------



## vanisle09

This is my second post on this thread. I couldn't help myself because of all the cuteness.


----------



## kball

My Leo is so weird.


----------



## yillt




----------



## JoesMum

Joe in the conservatory on a day that turned frosty unexpectedly


----------



## morloch

. Morloch snuggled in for the night!


----------



## BorisTheTort

I have changed the substrate sense then, but here is Boris taking a nap!


----------



## yillt

BorisTheTort said:


> I have changed the substrate sense then, but here is Boris taking a nap!


Adorable. How old is he?


----------



## Telid

JoesMum said:


> Joe in the conservatory on a day that turned frosty unexpectedly



"Oh, it's cold. I'm just going to stay here instead. If they want me outside, they'll have to carry me!"


----------



## BorisTheTort

yillt said:


> Adorable. How old is he?


He might be about 8 years old. I unfortunately got him from a pet store so I am just guessing.


----------



## yillt

Ok. I thought he was really young.


----------



## Oxalis

Boy, did he look cozy this morning!


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy

Mine stick their neck out and stretch their legs lol


----------



## tortoisetime565

Mine magically disappears until morning... I watch him dig down in one spot then he is gone for the night.


----------



## DobbyRed

Dobby






Hedwig


----------



## IBeenEasy

chilling!


----------



## Oxalis

My boyfriend thought he might suffocate.


----------



## THBfriend

Does this count?





A bit older:




Much older:


----------



## yillt

Is that the same tort? They are all ADORABLE.


----------



## THBfriend

Thanks! No, not the same tortoises. They are siblings, though, and the big one on the third photo is their dad.
Some more: napping under rosemary...




... and thyme




(related video)


----------



## Oxalis

THBfriend said:


> Does this count?


Those are such beautiful photos!!


----------



## Hana05

Aww i never thought i would be a tortoise person but the more i see pictures like this the more i love them so sweet x


----------



## THBfriend

A few more:


----------



## mikeh

Older photo but i think worth posting. Enjoy


----------



## ditzyangeluk

I am sure this wasn't comfortable for Sparky, but he seemed happy enough - and was determined to get there ... 




And this is my babies sleeping house every night .. Charlie always gets the corner!


----------



## CourtneyG

Woke him up when I took the pic.


----------



## pepsiandjac

My Russian sleeps standing up


----------



## smarch

A good one of Nank tonight, he literally ripped it off the wall and apperently decided it was good enough to snuggle. He was pretty appalled when I took it back.


----------



## weldorNate

This is how I found my tort sleeping one night


----------



## phebe121

There so cute


----------



## Tyanna

My tortoise sleeps so funny ALL the time..here's the only one I have on my computer.


----------



## Teesh

Here my little Cappuccino


Teesh


----------



## Yourlocalpoet

My tortoise sleeps like a sleeping tortoise 





Sent from my iPhone using Tortoise Forum


----------



## stojanovski92113

All these pics are too cute...I can never sneak a pic of my tortoises sleeping! They must have amazing hearing or something they wake up so easy. Hopefully one day I can post a pic on here


----------



## dmarshall1991

Haha little Hudson is tuckered out for the night! Little guy had a big day. Look at him with his back leg all stretched out and elevated in the air lol so cute


----------



## jeffjeff

weirdly like this usually lol


----------



## Spannerz

Here is my little Sidney (Sid) having a snooze. 

Most of the time he burrows to sleep but on the odd occasion he'll give me a heart melting moment like this.


----------



## essexabbie

Scarlett having a nap standing up


----------



## essexabbie

View attachment 99198

Scarlett having a nap standing up


----------



## koen88

My two sleeping frogs


----------



## Oxalis

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can never sneak a pic of my tortoises sleeping! They must have amazing hearing or something they wake up so easy.


I swear my little dude is camera shy!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Oxalis said:


> I swear my little dude is camera shy!!


It must be something in Michigan LOL


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Jodie

Mort recently outgrew his hide and doesn't like the new one, so he is experimenting with other options. Tonight he apparently decided propped on a rock, on top of his food dish was a good idea.


----------



## Gillian M

pepsiandjac said:


> View attachment 92814
> My Russian sleeps standing up


 Goodness! How on earth does it fall asleep?!


----------



## 4jean




----------



## stojanovski92113




----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Kenno

They only did this once.


----------



## Oxalis

Hilarious!


----------



## jeffjeff

i like this one of sparky i think looks like he crashed out after party


----------



## Gillian M

jeffjeff said:


> i like this one of sparky i think looks like he crashed out after party
> View attachment 106446


 That looks gorgeous! GOD bless.


----------



## jeffjeff

got these one's of him yesterday. one mid morning and one when he'd dug in for the night in a new place


----------



## johnandjade

oor wee fido


----------



## juli11

Eating is hard work!!


----------



## johnandjade

must have had a cold bum....


----------



## kball




----------



## tillybuddha

My Bud sleeps with all legs out!!!


----------



## dmarshall1991

In the splits! Lol


----------



## AZtortMom

ran out of gas...


----------



## AZtortMom

just couldn't finish


----------



## essexabbie

scarlett snoozing in the moss


----------



## Dizisdalife

This is from about 4 years ago. He loved his water dish.


----------



## Oxalis

tillybuddha said:


> My Bud sleeps with all legs out!!!


Little Steve does that too! Usually under his heat lamp. He looks SO cozy!


----------

